# I need help with sick 3 week old bottle baby buckling



## martyjo40 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have two 3 week old Nubian boer x goats, I got them when they were 2 days old and have been raising them in my garage.  I have no prior goat experience.  They have been doing very well, I have been feeding them goats milk and cows milk mixed.  Then 4 nights ago they woke me up in the middle of the night as they sometimes do wanting a bottle.  I gave them each a bottle and then a second because they were still wanting more.  Near the end of the second bottle my male, Joey stopped feeding and was standing there not moving while my female was doing her usual running and jumping and wanting to play king of the hill.  I put them back in there pen an hour later and went back to bed.  The next morning Joey didn't want to eat.  He was lethargic and basically would come out of his pen and walk around or go outside and nibble grass but then just wanted to go back to his pen.  Highly unusual.  Later that day he drank some water and a bottle but consumed about half of what his sister did and what he normally does.  He has not gotten any better or worse since then.  I bought some safeguard goat dewormer yesterday and gave them both a dose because under his lower eyelid looked pale.  I took his temperature last night and it was 103.7.  This morning he did not want to eat again and I retook his temperature and its 103.9.  I don't know what to do.  His stool is darker and smaller than normal.  The female is fine, so if it was worms would they both have it since they live in close quarter together?  Could it be he ate something he shouldn't have like maybe a weed that had been sprayed with roundup? Please help me.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 20, 2013)

*With a fever I would be looking at infection and thus antibiotics. 


I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will be along soon!*


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 20, 2013)

3 weeks is about right for a coccidia bloom. I would treat quickly with an antibiotic, aimed at that. Sulfadimethox or corid will help. You can do a search on here for the doses and advice  about that specifically. I might also be worried about bloat. You can add some baking soda to his bottle to help with that.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 20, 2013)

Coccidiosis
or look into over eating disease, 
Have they been vaccinated or do you now if mom was vaccinated with CD&T
You can take a fecal into the vet. or take the kids in and have them get fecal samples. 

Over eating disease can take a fair amount of treating. 
Penn G(procain G) shots
C&D antitoxin shot

For coccidiosis you will need to get a Sulfa-dimethoxine or another medication that treats Coccidiosis and treat orally for 5 days.  


One of hte things you can do right now is give the kids some baking soda.  by mixing with a little room temp. water and dripping into the mouth,  About 1/4 teaspoon baking soda, and repeat in a couple hours. If taking a bottle you can put it in the bottle.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 20, 2013)

dose for Sulfa DiMethox is First day 1cc per 5 pounds of goat, days 2-5 1cc per 10 pounds of goat given orally.


----------



## elevan (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree coccidia would be my first assumption.  Here is an article that may be of assistance in your case. 

I would also suggest this article by Roll farms about feeding and dealing with baby goats.


----------

